# Windows 8 mit UEFI bei Neustarts Bluescreen, rasche hilfe



## Howser (10. Juli 2013)

Hallo

Leider habe ich ein seltsames Problem , ich leide schon ca. 2 Wochen. Tag und Nacht und keine Lösung gefunden.
Ich versuche mich kurz zu halten, könnte einen Roman schreiben darüber.

Ich bekomme kein einziges Betriebsystem ohne einen Bluescreen zum laufen. Weder Windows 7 oder Windows 8.

Mein Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-990XA-UD3 Rev. 3.0 /UEFI
Grafik: 2x Geforce 560 TI im SLI Verbund ( mit Peter Alpenföhn Kühlung)
Speicher: 12GB DDR3 1333MHZ
Festplatten: 3x Segate ST xxx
Netztei: Coolermaster 650 Watt ( für 2 Grafikkarten optimiert) +80
Gehäuse: Coolermaster mit 4 Luftkühler und USB 3.0
CPU: AMD 8320 8core (kein Bulli)

Rechner habe ich ordentlich gut zusammen gebaut. Kein Kabelsalat, Lüftung ausreichend.

Zuerst ohne ins Bios zu schauen, habe ich Windows 7 SP1 installiert, Leider mitten in der Installation der Daten einen Bluescreen, in etwa stand da : konnte Datei xyz nicht kopieren und ähnliche Fehlermeldungen. DVD soll ich überprüfen.
Ok, DVD OK, ist Orginial. Funktioniert mit meinen zweiten Rechner. Auch DVd Laufwerk ist OK.

Kurz ins Bios schauen, Festplatten erkannt, Windows Boot Loader auch.
Ich konnte nach ca. 5 Stunden immer noch kein Windows 7 installieren!!! Immer weider Bluescreens oder fehler bei neu-Installationen .Im Bios etliche einstellungen probiert.

Bootmode: UEFI und Legacy , nur UEFI oder nur Legacy
Storage Boot: Legacy probiert und UEFI only probiert.
PCI Device: UEFI Rom oder Legacy Rom
Boot von UEFI HDD/DVD Laufwerk....

Nach erfolgreichen installieren,..... immer bei Neustarts- ntoskrnl.exe und auch andere seltsame Bluescreens ..??

Google behauptet, Windows 7 ohne SP1 funktioniert.

Ok, habe ja 2 Win7 plus dem Familypack. Hurra, hat auf anhieb funktioniert.

Aber nach einigen Tagen, wieder Bluescreens beim starten! Habe vorher nur paar Games installiert und Driver.
Bluescreens mit kernel fehler und die Fehlercodes xx0000428 oder andere.

Sporadisch war kein Windows laden mehr möglich ( no found OS, please reboot...)

Wenn ich im Bios alles auf UEFI enable stelle, habe ich zwar die Festplatten gelistet im SATA Menü aber bei der Boot Reihenfolge war nur der Windows boot loader zu sehen.

Sporadisch bei einer Neuinstallation von Windows 7 , konnte ich nicht von der DVD laden, war gleich ein Bluesreen?? Irgend eine Datei fehlerhaft im Bluescreen...wtf..??

Einzige Hilfe, Netzschalter ziehen und nach ca. 3min. wieder einschalten, dann war zumindest kein Bluescreen am Anfang.

Nach langen hin und her basteln im Bios, habe ich es aufgegeben. Bios machte schon vor dem posting pieper ein seltsames Geräusch ( ein kurzer grächzender piep Ton??)

Nun Windows 8 probiert.
Windows 8 pro update.

Eigentlich fast die gleichen Probleme ber die Installation ging etwas besser ( Installation wurde auch ab und mal abgebrochen mit Bluescreens oder ich konnte auf keiner HDD installieren).

Später war sogr das Bios im Eimer. Glück, Dual Bios.

Jedenfalls habe ich zur Sicherheit das Bios mit der Aktuellen FD Version geflasht. Nun geht es viel besser und habe nur noch 2 Probleme.

Also kein grächzender piepser, Bios merkt sich Einstellungen ( vorher nicht immer)
Windows 8 Installation ohne Bluescreens.

Problem 1: Von 12GB sind nur 8GB verfügbar.
Gelegentlich htte ich die ganzen 12GB.
Maßnahme: Ram Slots getestet, Speicher ausbauen und einzeln einbauen.... msconfig kontrolliert ob ein "Hacken" bei den start optionen ist... usw.
Letzte Lösung, Die Bios Einstellung IOMMU Controller auf Enable gestellt ( soll Memory remap oder so sein)

Hurra, nun habe ich ganze 12GB wieder, nur sehr selten,ich glaube nur 1x, das ich wieder nur 8GB hatte.
Jedenfalls, Problem zu 99% gelöst.

2. Problem:

Windows 8 Neustarts wieder einen Bluescreen--sporadisch !

Ich kann Windows 8 "Herunterfahren", und wieder einschalten, in ca. 5sek ist alles geladen
Im späteren Verlauf, Windows neustarten zwecks update oder dergleichen, OK

Aber klappt nicht immer ! Meist wenn ich Spiele Installiere oder Driver , gibt es einen Bluescreen beim Neustart.
Ab und mal auch ohne,dass ich Programme installiere. Sporadisch eben. Ich glaube so beim 2. oder 3.x habe ich einen Bluescreen beim Neustart.

Folgende Meldung:

Die Digitale Signatur dieser Datei konnte nicht überprüft....... 0x0000428
Neustart ins UEFI Firmware.

Auch nch mehreren Aus und Ein des Rechner , kommt der Bluescreen,.
Abhilfe: Lustig aber Wahr, Netzschalter abdrehen und 3min später wieder "Saft" ins Netzteil .... Hurra, Windows 8 Startet wieder.

Jedenfalls. wenn ich Windows nicht starten kann bzw. Bluescreen kommt, Netzschalter vom Strom und 3min warten.

Was ist das???


Tage und Nächte verbracht und keine Lösung gefunden.

Bios defekt? Probleme mit Secure boot'? Mainboard defekt? CPU pins nicht ganz im Sockel?

Anmerkung: Habe auch versucht ohne UEFI Windows zu installieren, vor dem Bios flash, selben Probleme und mehr.
Probiert habe ich nach dem Bios Flash ohne UEFI noch nicht.

Bios Einstellungen:

IOMMU=Enable
Bootmode: UEFI
Storageboot: UEFI only
PCI-Device: UEFI Rom
XHCI= Enable
EHCI: Disabled

Bios Flas mit USB Stick ( waren keine Probleme)

Bootoverdrive, habe nur den Windows Boot Loader aufgelistet, mit Legacy Einstellungen kann ich Laufwerke auswählen.

Info, Anmerkung: Habe Win7 und Win8 im UEFI Modus Installieren wollen, F12 Bios Bootmenü!
UEFI DVD Laufwerk gewählt.
Derzeit Windows 8, Stabil aber Sporadisch Bluescreen bei Neustarts.

Bitte, hoffentlich kennt wer das Problem oder ist liegt ein defekt vor, umtauschen kann ich das Board, wenn es absolut keine Lösung dafür gibt.

Ich bedanke mich in voraus, für Tips und Antworten!

Lg
Houser


----------



## Dagonzo (10. Juli 2013)

Wenn das UEFI-Bios eine Art Virenscanner beinhalten sollte, dann abschalten. Ich selbst weiß nicht wie diese aufgebaut sind, kann also nur vermuten.

Eine wahrscheinlichere Möglichkeit wäre, dass die Festplatte defekt ist. Wenn so was im laufenden Betrieb passiert, merkt man das meist nicht so, weil Daten nicht unbedingt an den Stellen auf der Platte liegen bzw. geschrieben werden, wo der Defekt auftritt. Bei einer Neuinstallation kann das anders aussehen.


----------



## bemuehung (10. Juli 2013)

kannst mal n Foto machen oder sagen wo du die Platten angeschlossen hast(an welchen Sata-Anschluss)

mal nur die Boot Platte angeschlossen ?


----------



## Howser (10. Juli 2013)

Hallo, 

@Dagonzo, die Festplatte ist in ordnung, Crystal Info Disk und andere Test's waren Negativ.

Virenscanner im Bios habe ich nicht gefunden.
Habe schon zik xx Windows 8/7 Installiert, weil ich vorher die anderen Probleme hatte.
Festplatten sind auch GPT 

@Bemuehung, Die Bootplatte ist auf SATA port 0, laut Bios.
DVD Laufwerke und ESATA auf port 4 und 5 
Aber du hast mich ein wenig unsicher gemacht, ob tatsächlich die Bootplatte auf port 0 angeschlossen ist.
Aber laut Bios , ja :-)

Habe noch alle HDD's angesteckt, wäre ein versuch Wert, bis auf die Boot Platte, alle anderen abstecken.....

Ok, nehmen wir an, es klappt, Rechner Neustart's ab nun an keine Probleme aber ich brauch die anderen HDD's *gg*

Anmerkung: Bios Bootoption: Windows boot loader 

Derzeitiger Aktueller Stand:  Windows 8 startet, Herunterfahren klappt auch und PC einschalten funktioniert auch. ( mit UEFI in 5sek boot time)
Problem: Sporadisch bei Neustarts kommt der Bluescreen  nach dem posting. passiert beim 2. oder 3. Neustart des PC's

Ich kann den PC aus und eischalten so oft ich möchte, Bluescreen bleibt. Nur wenn ich den Strom vom Netzteil ziehe und nach einigen minuten wieder das Netzteil mit Strom versorge, kann ich ohne Probleme booten ??!!

-->habe keine Netzteil Probleme, Mainboard eben nur vom Strom weg<----

Es muß dafür einen Grund geben :-)  

Digitale signatur dieser Datei konnte nicht überprüft werden.... bla bla... 0x0000428 -- Neustart zum Bios firmware
(es wird keine Datei gelistet)

Warte gespannt auf weitere Lösungen oder Tips :-)  Bin in der Arbeit, aber mit all den Tips kann ich mich daheim gleich ans Werk machen,   

Folgende Tips: HDD's abstecken und Bootplatte bleibt auf port 0 


lg


----------



## Howser (10. Juli 2013)

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/kukc-1-c4ca.jpg

So sieht der Bluescreen aus !  Bei Windows 8 Neustarts.

Brauche erst 10 Beiträge für das posten  von Bilder

Herunterfahren/Neustarten/Abmelden klappt !!

Bei dem Bluescreen hilft nur das abschalten des Netzteil (MB kein Strom) und nach einigen Minuten wieder einschalten (MB wieder mit Strom)
Neustart bzw. Kaltstart klappt. 

Teufelskreis 

lg


----------



## Howser (10. Juli 2013)

Hallo, 
Danke für die Antworten.

Lösung war: Der Speicher.

Habe nun einen ganzen 8Gb Riegel eingebaut und nun kann ich Windows starten so oft ich möchte :-)

Kein Bluescreen mehr.

Seltsam, anscheinend mag das Board nur ganze Riegel mit Aktueller Version oder trotz Mem386+ Test dürfte ein riegel defekt gewesen sein.

lg


----------



## bemuehung (11. Juli 2013)

war dann auch ganzschön abenteuerlich 1x8GB + 4GB   

da muss nich zwingend was defekt sein


----------



## Leviathan666 (13. Juli 2013)

Und mir sagte letztens erst jemand: "PC-Zusammenbauen und Aufrüsten ist idiotensicher."


----------



## OldboyX (13. Juli 2013)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> Und mir sagte letztens erst jemand: "PC-Zusammenbauen und Aufrüsten ist idiotensicher."



Sagen die Menschen über alles das Sie selbst beherrschen, außer Sie wollen Geld dafür haben, dann wird genau das Gegenteil behauptet


----------

